# What's your favorite slip of the tongue?



## Everness

Piggybacking on asd5's thread "linguistic mistakes made by politics," I'm asking forero/as to share their favorite slip of the tongue of a politician or any pubic figure or even one that you made!

Let's start with a comment Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld made during a Christmas Eve address to U.S. troops in Baghdad in 2004.

http://www.shoutwire.com/viewstory/14090/Rumsfeld_s_Slip_of_the_Tongue_of_What_Happened_to_Flight_93


----------



## KateNicole

Everness said:
			
		

> Piggybacking on asd5's thread "linguistic mistakes made by politics," I'm asking forero/as to share their favorite slip of the tongue of a politician or any pubic figure or even one that you made!


 
Did I catch on to your joke, or was that one unintentional?? All the funnier if it was!


----------



## Fernita

* Pubic figures make slip of the tongue*????   This sounds too pornographic.
Slip of the tongue... but this is a slip of your writing. 
You really made me laugh!


----------



## Everness

Well, Fernita and KateNicole, you caught my first slip of the pen! Estas mujeres!!!

Ladies, while on the sex topic, I think you'll enjoy this slip...

http://thatvideosite.com/view/1470.html


----------



## Fernita

Oh Everness, this was simply great!!!!!!!!! lol
Fernita  

Send us more more and more... hahahaa lol


----------



## Everness

Actors and actresses, who we all know are pub*l*ic figures, also make slips. All of them except my favorite actress Meryl Streep, right?

http://www.yikers.com/video_meryl_streep_has_slip_of_the_tongue.html


----------



## Fernita

Everness said:
			
		

> Actors and actresses, who we all know are pub*l*ic figures, also make slips. All of them except my favorite actress Meryl Streep, right?
> 
> http://www.yikers.com/video_meryl_streep_has_slip_of_the_tongue.html


 
Oh, my God!!!! Great!!! She´s so lovely anyway.

Thanks for this gem!


----------



## Everness

Well, my last contribution before hitting the sack. Do you like cats? Well, if you do, you'll enjoy this one!

http://www.bofunk.com/video/730/slip_of_the_tongue.html


----------



## maxiogee

Everness said:


> Well, my last contribution before hitting the sack. Do you like cats? Well, if you do, you'll enjoy this one!
> 
> http://www.bofunk.com/video/730/slip_of_the_tongue.html



I would appreciate it if people would not post links which lead to sites which automatically open advertising sites.
This is the second time recently that I have been hit by adverts from
http://systemdoctor.com/download/2006/index.php?aid=valu2002_ed2&lid=intl&ex=1&ax=1

I am also tired of links which lead me to IQ tests (post #1 in this thread).

Please don't ask me to block pop-up windows as I wish to leave that unchecked so that I may receive notifications of PMs from my many admirers


----------



## moura

It there is one thing that makes me laugh till tears is slips of tongues (including mine, of course ). Portuguese politicians also have some, but it is not funny to tell them in English. 
But definitely my favourite are those from George W Bush. I manage to abstract from all the rest he is doing and just begin to smile everytime I see him appearing. 
A good champion in Portugal, as to slips of the tongues, is Mário Soares (ancient Prime and Minister President). Even more fantastic when speaking in French. The funny of all, is that he is the person who cares less about his own slips of tongues


----------



## .   1

maxiogee said:


> I am also tired of links which lead me to IQ tests (post #1 in this thread).


I quite heartily agree.

.,,


----------



## timpeac

maxiogee said:


> Please don't ask me to block pop-up windows as I wish to leave that unchecked so that I may receive notifications of PMs from my many admirers


Or poison-pen letters. Tony - you can have the pop-up blocker on and allow pop-ups from a certain site - either temporarily or permanently. I couldn't stand not to have a pop-up blocker!


----------



## Ignarciso

This is my favourite slip of the tongue:

http://www.caratulin.com/audio/data/media/678/Slip_Of_The_Tongue_-_Frontal.jpg


----------



## timpeac

Potentially offensive!

Mine was the football commentator who instead of "world cup soccer" said "world cock sucker" on national TV!


----------



## luar

maxiogee said:


> I am also tired of links which lead me to IQ tests.


It is understandable: El Diablo le teme a la cruz  .


----------



## Everness

Are slips of the tongue just a Western trait? Can political leaders in Iran, for instance, experience Freudian slips? See for yourself. (Click the picture to watch the video and pay attention to the first words that come out of the Iranian Foreign Minister's mouth.)

http://justifythis.blogspot.com/2006/06/revealing-slip-of-tongue.html


----------



## loladamore

“I mentioned early on that I recognize there are hurdles, and we’re going to achieve those hurdles.” 
~ George W. Bush 
See here for more like this. 

"It's great to be back on terra cotta." 
~ John Prescott, Deputy Prime Minister

But my prize goes to Vicente Fox and Martha Sahagún for their references to two great writers, the Argentinian *José Luis Borgues* and that famous Indian woman writer, _*Rabina Grand Tagora*._


----------



## Everness

I think it's time to define "slip of the tongue" or "Freudian slip." Here's a good definition: 

_A slip-up that (according to Sigmund Freud) results from the operation of unconscious wishes or conflicts and can reveal unconscious processes in normal healthy individuals_

http://www.answers.com/topic/freudian-slip-1

Luke 6:43-45 reads:

_43"No good tree bears bad fruit, nor does a bad tree bear good fruit. 44Each tree is recognized by its own fruit. People do not pick figs from thornbushes, or grapes from briers. 45The good man brings good things out of the good stored up in his heart, and the evil man brings evil things out of the evil stored up in his heart. *For out of the overflow of his heart his mouth speaks.*_

A psychological paraphrasis of Jesus' words would be: _*For out of the overflow of his/her unconscious his/her conscious speaks.*_

In sum, we shouldn't confuse slips of the tongue or Freudian slips with bloopers, inarticulate Presidents, etc.

By the way, have you noticed that most slips have a common denominator? Slips also happen in graduation ceremonies and weddings. Impossible? 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/109141/freudian_slips/


----------



## loladamore

I'm not sure that all 'slips' qualify as Freudian, but I am glad that you have clarified what kind of slips you meant.

So, does Nixon's "We must eliminate dangerous presidents" fit in?

*“A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother.”*


----------



## Everness

loladamore said:


> So, does Nixon's "We must eliminate dangerous presidents" fit in?
> [/B]



Yes, it fits in, but can it really compete with W's?

*"Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we."*

Here's a reference to both slips.

http://billmon.org/archives/001620.html


----------



## Everness

For those who argue that Brits don't make them....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai....xml&view=BLOGDETAIL&grid=P30&blog=diplomatic


----------



## .   1

loladamore said:


> *“A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother.”*


Despite the fact that I have very little time for Freud and his theories I must congratulate you on an excellent definition.

.,,


----------



## Everness

Why is that Condom... sorry Condi Rice is the object and subject of slips? 

_At a recent dinner party hosted by New York Times D.C. bureau chief Philip Taubman and his wife, Times reporter Felicity Barringer, and attended by Arthur Sulzberger Jr., Maureen Dowd, Steven Weisman, and Elisabeth Bumiller, Rice was reportedly overheard saying, *“As I was telling my husb—” *and then stopping herself abruptly, before saying, “As I was telling President Bush.” Jaws dropped, but a guest says the slip by the unmarried politician, who spends weekends with the president and his wife, seemed more psychologically telling than incriminating. Nobody thinks Bush and Rice are actually an item. A National Security Council spokesman laughed and said, “No comment.”_

http://www.newyorkmetro.com/nymetro/news/people/columns/intelligencer/n_10245/index.html

George Bush Sr. and Reagan, George Bush Jr. and Condi... Apparently Bubba wasn't the only president fornicating on the premises...


----------



## Brian P

Some years ago a guy I met in Spain who told me that he was reading a book by Graham Greene called "The Shitting Pot".  It turned out that he meant "The Potting Shed"!


----------



## swyves

I'm taking it you've never heard of the Reverend Spooner?

"You have hissed all my mystery lectures and tasted the whole worm. You shall leave by the town drain."

"I should like a glass bun and a bath of milk."


----------



## Everness

I have some problems classifiying this one. Did Wolf Blitzer from CNN make a slip or is he a f*cking racist? As always, I'd appreciate any help solving this one. 

http://www.devilducky.com/media/38857/


----------



## .   1

Everness said:


> I have some problems classifiying this one. Did Wolf Blitzer from CNN make a slip or is he a f*cking racist? As always, I'd appreciate any help solving this one.
> 
> http://www.devilducky.com/media/38857/


I must be missing something.
I listened to the words and the tone used and was comforted that someone was seeing what I was seeing.
I saw no white millionaires being rescued from their hot tubs during that disaster and there have been many many questions raised about why it took U.S. American troops longer to get to Florida than to Afganistan.

This was not racist at all.  This was a humanitarian speaking his mind.

.,,


----------



## venenum

This one's not made by any celebrity, but by a friend of mine.
A professor asked a question, and my friend answered: _the covenant *suit-case.*_


----------



## Everness

. said:


> This was not racist at all.  This was a humanitarian speaking his mind.
> .,,



So that's what we call them now... The fact that you may be condescending doesn't meant that you're not a racist. Actually, condescending bigots are the worst type and they have a natural talent in annoying the hell out of everyone.


----------



## .   1

Everness said:


> So that's what we call them now... The fact that you may be condescending doesn't meant that you're not a racist. Actually, condescending bigots are the worst type and they have a natural talent in annoying the hell out of everyone.


I quite agree Everness I quite agree. Truer words you have never spoken.

I heard and saw nothing but concern on that new broadcast.

.,,


----------



## padredeocho

A weather guy wanted to say "Let's take a LOOK outside to see if it is freezing."  Sadly, he mixed up PEAK with look, and it came out "LEAK"!  A golf announcer once said that a female golfer had won on several courses, and without thinking, he called her an "intercourse" champion.


----------



## maxiogee

Everness said:


> I have some problems classifiying this one. Did Wolf Blitzer from CNN make a slip or is he a f*cking racist? As always, I'd appreciate any help solving this one.
> 
> http://www.devilducky.com/media/38857/



I think that if you hear that voice with the ears of an outsider you might see the presenter in a different light.
What I hear is "almost all of them that we see are" — he is giving us an overall impression.
"people are so poor" = there are no wealthy among them.
"they are so black" = there are no whites among them.

Imagine summing "those" up into one person (a bit like a police photo-fit picture of a suspect) — the poor characteristic would be at 100%, as would the black characteristic.

And the last remark which was quoted was highly prescient - "and this is going to raise lots of questions for people who are watching this story unfold". That is not the comment of a racist - overt or subconscious!


----------



## la reine victoria

The one I remember most vividly came from an office friend with whom I usually had lunch.

I said to her, "I'm not having lunch today, I'm going shopping for a new coat."

"Another one!" she replied, somewhat jealously, "You've got a coat full of wardrobes!"  





LRV


----------



## moura

Perhaps this is not a true slipe of tongue, rather more a mis-sense-confusion.
I guess it is the most famous in Portugal: a well known football player (and very dear) João Pinto, when asked for a prognostic for an imediate game, said:

"Prognostics, only at the end of the game."

And on other occasion, his then club FCPorto was in a bad situation but managed to win a match. So, he said:

"We were at the edge of the abysm, but finally managed to give a step forward."


----------



## Everness

maxiogee said:


> I think that if you hear that voice with the ears of an outsider you might see the presenter in a different light.
> What I hear is "almost all of them that we see are" — he is giving us an overall impression.
> "people are so poor" = there are no wealthy among them.
> "they are so black" = there are no whites among them.
> 
> Imagine summing "those" up into one person (a bit like a police photo-fit picture of a suspect) — the poor characteristic would be at 100%, as would the black characteristic.
> 
> And the last remark which was quoted was highly prescient - "and this is going to raise lots of questions for people who are watching this story unfold". That is not the comment of a racist - overt or subconscious!



How did a Katrina refugee react to Wolf's remarks?

_I must have missed this one.  I know the screen capture is hard to see, but scenes are being played.  On the left, a body is being recovered.  On the right, a man is walking through flood waters.  As you can read on the closed captioning, Wolf is saying, "All of them that we se, are soo poor, and they are so black, and..."  I know what 'so poor' means.  What the hell does, 'so black' mean?  Damned racist, that what I think.  _

http://www.theplacewithnoname.com/blogs/k/p/051013.htm

I'm with you brother...


----------



## maxiogee

Everness said:


> How did a Katrina refugee react to Wolf's remarks?
> 
> _I must have missed this one.  I know the screen capture is hard to see, but scenes are being played.  On the left, a body is being recovered.  On the right, a man is walking through flood waters.  As you can read on the closed captioning, Wolf is saying, "All of them that we se, are soo poor, and they are so black, and..."  I know what 'so poor' means.  What the hell does, 'so black' mean?  Damned racist, that what I think.  _
> 
> http://www.theplacewithnoname.com/blogs/k/p/051013.htm
> 
> I'm with you brother...



People will hear things the way they wish to hear them!
I take it you, my friend, are no exception.
I imagine you might even be offended by how I pronounce 'my friend'.


----------



## .   1

maxiogee said:


> I think that if you hear that voice with the ears of an outsider you might see the presenter in a different light.
> What I hear is "almost all of them that we see are" — he is giving us an overall impression.
> "people are so poor" = there are no wealthy among them.
> "they are so black" = there are no whites among them.
> 
> Imagine summing "those" up into one person (a bit like a police photo-fit picture of a suspect) — the poor characteristic would be at 100%, as would the black characteristic.
> 
> And the last remark which was quoted was highly prescient - "and this is going to raise lots of questions for people who are watching this story unfold". That is not the comment of a racist - overt or subconscious!


Thanks maxiogee. I had begun to think that I had been imagining things and that I was wrong and the comment was that of a bigot but it is obvious that the bigotry is not in the saying but rather in the interpretation and interpretation must be based on life experiences and prior knowledge or lack of same.

.,,


----------



## maxiogee

. said:


> Thanks maxiogee. I had begun to think that I had been imagining things and that I was wrong and the comment was that of a bigot but it is obvious that the bigotry is not in the saying but rather in the interpretation and interpretation must be based on life experiences and prior knowledge or lack of same.
> 
> .,,


Did I say all that? Wow!


----------



## .   1

maxiogee said:


> Did I say all that? Wow!


That's the flavour that came to me.
Thanks mate.

.,,


----------



## rsweet

I recently switched dentists because mine retired. Well, I was chatting with the new dentist about his practice and all the special services he offered, and we starting talking about *sedation* dentistry (the patient is under general anesthesia during a dental procedure), which has become very popular with people who are terrified to go to the dentist. He began to chuckle and told me about a nervous woman who called the front office and asked about *seduction dentistry*. Needless to say, I had very weird images going through my head during the rest of the visit!


----------



## la reine victoria

rsweet.

This reminds me of a friend of mine.  She was having chest pains and it was found that one of her coronary arteries was narrowing.  An angioplasty was performed.  A balloon catheter was introduced into the artery and it was stretched.  She is fine now.

However, she has a friend who has no knowledge of medical terms.  She always asks, "How are you getting on with that Anglo Pasty they stuck in your heart?  Can you feel it?"

Somehow I always think of a Cornish Pasty.  




LRV


----------



## ireney

Well I have one that is a Freudian slip and no mistake and another one which is more a case of illiteracy.

My mom is the "man of the house". Bear in mind that I speak about the "traditional" roles (there's a term for that but I can't remember it right now) mothers and fathers are supposed to play. My logic is against that but it seems the predefined roles are etched somewhere in my psyche.

If for instance you are in a self-punishing mood and you want some drama of the "I didn't raise children I raised my torturers. You want to go away and leave us here in our dotage?" kind you go to my father.

If you want someone to step in in any situation, think rationally and see things in a detached way you go to my mother.

Anyway, it seems that in English I keep referring to my mom as a "he" which has made people complain more than once since it confuses them a lot. I had never realised it before someone mentioned it and I still don't realise it when I do it.

_ _ _ _ 

The other one has to do with my grandma who is hardly literate. 
Παρκάρω (Parkaro) = I park . Parkare means (he/she -and theoretically it-) parked

Μπαρκάρω (Barkaro) = sign on a ship, go to sea .Barkare means he/she signed on a ship.

She has repeatedly called to ask me if my mother "barkare" and she has still to understand why at times I tell her things like "Yes she's on her way to Brazil right now" or "No, isn't life hard for sailors?"


----------



## rsweet

LRV. It's a medical fact that Anglo/Cornish Pasties *cause* angioplasty.  Well . . . that and the clotted cream.  

After reading LRV's story and Ireney's post about her "seafaring" mother, I remembered an incident that has become legend in our family. In the early 50s my grandparents owned a motel, and the gardener there was an older man who needed to be catheterized occasionally for some sort of medical problem. Well, to understand this fully, you need to know that my grandmother was very stern in her religious beliefs, and she highly disapproved of any kind of carnal passion. I'd go so far as to say that if I were an intact male, I'd be nervous around her. I often wondered how she managed to have three children! 

Back to the poor old gardener . . . He came into the office because that was the only phone in the complex. He was in obvious pain and asked my grandmother to call the doctor because he needed to be catheterized. My grandmother dialed the number and shouted, "Doctor, come over quickly. We have a man here who needs to be castrated right away!" You can imagine the distress of the of the already distressed gardener as he shouted, "No! No!" My father, who witnessed the entire thing, was collapsed in a corner laughing.


----------

